# Bab Al Shams



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Or other desert resorts (Al Maha is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too expensive).

Anyone been, recommend?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bab al Shambles is OK, the the standard rooms are like caves (suites nice though)and the service is usually lacking. I haven't been for a while, but according to changes it hasn't really improved. Such a shame as it ought to be really lovely. 

Does this trip have to be in the desert? Price range?

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just fancy something a bit different - it's only for one night... And AED5k+ food/wine for Al Maha - well i'm sorry, but no way!

In Abu Dhabi there's Desert Islands Resort, Sir Bani Yas Island and Qasr Al Sarab Desert Resort by Anantara, Abu Dhabi don't know much about them, and also bit of a trek for 1 night! The latter looks interesting mind you...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have stayed at Anantara resorts and they are lovely, if pricey.

For one night, without breaking the bank, what about the Mercure on Jebel Hafeet? Slightly retro, but nice pool and cool views. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks, I'll take a look - what about Hatta Fort - it's always struck me as a bit of a dive, but on the other habd i've not been...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look - what about Hatta Fort - it's always struck me as a bit of a dive, but on the other habd i've not been...


Hatt Fort Hotel is also rather retro (they have a 70's style dessert trolley!), but the rooms are large and were all refurbished about 3 years ago. I quite like it there and it's quiet.

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Does Andy have family that is coming to visit??? NO!!!! 

Following along as I would like a mini vacation.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Does Andy have family that is coming to visit??? NO!!!!
> 
> Following along as I would like a mini vacation.


The more the merrier.....

(This could take some explaining mind you....)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh no Andy... I am well aware you and SBP are going to need some alone time.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I understand certain premiership footballers enjoy the spitroasts in Jumeriah group hotels. But as I support The Toon and SBP Oldham..... It'll be distinctly second division stuff!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think that was code for something else... I dont follow Andy code as has been discussed many a time on here. 

Are these ones all in the middle of the desert that you two are discussing?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hee hee, gotta love a septic!

Bab Al Shams, Al Raha and the two in Abu Dhabi are desert resorts built either as tents or "forts" and in the middle of nowhere - very romantic! Hatta fort is built near the border around an hour from dubai, in the mountains, Mercure is in Al Ain (where the zoo is) around 90 mins from dubai - and a green city - cos it's next to the mountains (and where the Al Nahyan family were originally from).


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I understand certain premiership footballers enjoy the spitroasts in Jumeriah group hotels. But as I support The Toon and SBP Oldham..... It'll be distinctly second division stuff!


You planning a romantic vacation then Andy?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you call me a septic one more fricken time.. you old uk bloke!


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

hehe nice one andy >>>septic


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you call me a septic one more fricken time.. you old uk bloke!


I prefer Olde English - it has so much more culture - like MRSA for example....


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Could we cope with having you visit us in Al Ain? - that is the question! Elph's right though the Mecure is retro but we often go up there in the evenings to watch the sun go down from the Sheisha bar - a fair few friends escape here when they need to hide from the mad factor.

Only thing I'd say is it is frikin cold up there in the evenings at the moment.

Oh and if you are visiting from Dubai could you please learn how to drive down the mountain in an auto without riding the breaks all the way - I always get stuck behind Dubai cars coming down at 5kph. Low gears on the auto box to people!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sandypool said:


> Could we cope with having you visit us in Al Ain? - that is the question! Elph's right though the Mecure is retro but we often go up there in the evenings to watch the sun go down from the Sheisha bar - a fair few friends escape here when they need to hide from the mad factor.
> 
> Only thing I'd say is it is frikin cold up there in the evenings at the moment.
> 
> Oh and if you are visiting from Dubai could you please learn how to drive down the mountain in an auto without riding the breaks all the way - I always get stuck behind Dubai cars coming down at 5kph. Low gears on the auto box to people!


Well some people can't drive can they....

What are the rooms like there?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Well I had never been inside one myself so I asked a friend, his phrase was "much the same as when they were built", which, after I told him that wasn't a very useful statement, he explained meant that they were in need of a bit of a revamp - clean and tidy just a tad old fashioned.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sandypool said:


> clean and tidy just a tad old fashioned.


Bit like me then!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Oh no Andy... I am well aware you and SBP are going to need some alone time.


Jealousy will get you nowhere Jynx :tongue1:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I understand certain premiership footballers enjoy the spitroasts in Jumeriah group hotels. But as I support The Toon and SBP Oldham..... It'll be distinctly second division stuff!


Wrexham actually and we are Blue Square league!!


----------

